# No kilts required



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Scottish Country Dancing classes are held downtown every second Monday.
This is a great work out and good fun.
Open to all nationalities and no need for a kilt.
Would anyone like to come.

Maiden


----------

